

Why haven't web apps taken off yet? - olegp
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEMtWVVKVmM3NzVBOW45eXhpZGNXclE6MQ&hl=en

======
bceagle
What does it mean to "take off"? It is kind of silly to suggest that people do
not use web apps. A boatload of people use Gmail and DropBox. I guess if we
are asking why aren't they even more popular and why don't native apps start
to die off, at least part of the answer lies in the fact that browsers are
only starting to support a lot of the standards in HTML5 that will enable true
"web apps". Once we are able to get most users off IE 8 and older browsers I
think there will be a surge in the creation and use of web apps.

------
johnnyboyfi
Will you publish the data?

~~~
olegp
Yes

